# Office 2011 Goes On Sale



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

> Microsoft launches Office 2011 for Mac today, bringing Mac users the latest versions of the company’s productivity software. The release is the latest effort from the Office for Mac team, which has been delivering Microsoft software to the Mac for 13 years.


It's available for download from the Office for Mac website. 

I prefer iWork but I am often forced to use Office to collaborate with Windows using clients. It looks like it would cost me $698 for the three seats I need for our company. I'm wondering if there is enough improvement to justify the cost.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

You can get 3-packs of Office at a reasonable price. I wonder if a trial is available. I'd like to see if VB Scripting has been put back in Excel. If so, it would be worth the upgrade for me.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## The_E (May 29, 2010)

Hi Gang,

Just a couple questions, if I may;


Is the use of Office 2011 likely to open up gaping security holes on my Mac, or is that not likely?
Has anyone had a chance to demo Office Mac 2011 yet, and if so, what are your thoughts?

It would be just so much easier to work on Excel sheets and P.Point presentations from home on my Mac if Office 2011 is a winner.

Thanks!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Just finished my install on the train ride in. First thing I noticed was how quickly it launches and how responsive it feels. Outlook does not seem to support multiple identities, which is a problem because I kept my home and work email on seperate identities in entourage. Couldn't see an obvious way to import both, but I really had about 2 minutes to play with it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Do you still get 3 licenses with Office 2011? Someone told me Microsoft changed that for '11, giving you only one license. Is that true?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

wonderings said:


> Do you still get 3 licenses with Office 2011? Someone told me Microsoft changed that for '11, giving you only one license. Is that true?


That is true. On the plus side, it costs less.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I dont think right now its worth the upgrade for me. I don't think the cost of putting it on 2 computers is worth the tiny bit that I would use it. I'm more likely to fire up Pages or Numbers.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Chimpur said:


> I dont think right now its worth the upgrade for me. I don't think the cost of putting it on 2 computers is worth the tiny bit that I would use it. I'm more likely to fire up Pages or Numbers.


I am thinking the same thing. Unless I get a file from a client that needs 2011, I wont be upgrading. I use iWork, unless its a clients file.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Office 2011 is a vast improvement for routine users over 2008. It opens substantially faster and looks and feels more like its windows counterpart which I think had a better design in the first place. For occasional users who just need to view client files, 2008 will suffice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

I won't be buying Office upgrades again until Microsoft forces me to do so again. As long as I can read files that clients send me that's about the only real use I have for Office.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Eric0 said:


> Office 2011 is a vast improvement for routine users over 2008. It opens substantially faster and looks and feels more like its windows counterpart which I think had a better design in the first place.


+1; Office '11 is wicked fast and looks a lot nicer (IMO). Definitely a nice upgrade.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

We had a guy from MS (really nice fellow I might add) come up and demo it for our user group: it looks very nice indeed. HEAVILY "inspired" by iWork, I have to say. Did I mention how heavily inspired it is by iWork? Those MBU guys must really, really be inspired by iWork, because it kind of shows.

That said, there are some nice touches that are clearly their own and as someone who has never blindly hated the Mac side of Microsoft, to me this looks like a reasonably nice upgrade but for two things:

1. Activation.
2. Outlook is not included on the "Home/Student" edition.
3. Just in case I didn't make it clear: this very much looks like an MS version of iWork to me.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

For you guys using it, I can't seem to get my MobileMe Folders working (it picks up 2 out of 12), and can't get my calendar going in Outlook either...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I like the new icons.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Outlook 2011 is incredibly powerful. ability to use Windows' Office PST files is a BIG plus. 
I've been using the Beta 6 for a while now and I'm in heaven. 
Inspired by Office 2010 for Windows while PowerPoint, Word, and Excel templates as said before are heavily inspired by iWork. What's more is Office Communicator is included and works outside of the domain flawlessly.

THIS is worth the cost if you need PROPER PIM in Outlook that Mail just doesn't cut it.
Ability to HIDE the ribbon for those that just hate it. and works great on my Mac Mini ... no LAG no jokes, pure Microsoft Office done with Apple users flavor and users in mind by Apple users and it really shows.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

True to MS form, its best features are the ones you can disable, such as the Ribbon. 

Not all that pleased with what they've done with Find and Replace function, but at least it's a step in the right direction performance wise. 

Almost as good as Pages.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

After looking at the Microsoft support site for Office 2011 it looks like Visual Basic macros are supported.

Has anyone tried running some old VB macros in Office 2011. I've written a lot of Excel macros for the older PC version of Office, and it would be nice to know if they would work in Office for Mac 2011.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I've tried a spreadsheet with some pretty intensive VBA scripting that I've been using for a while, and it worked fine in Office 2011. I'm so glad they brought it back.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Once again I agree with Pogue:

Office for Mac Isn't an Improvement - NYTimes.com

Have never used Mail- sticking with Entourage...


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Idphoto, thanks for the feedback about VBA macros in Office 2011. I'll probably get it next year when they've had a few bug fixes under their belt.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Outlook is quite nice. Haven't found a place to change keyboard shortcuts, or the place to do archiving as of yet, but only been playing with it for an hour or so


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One note - the Home version is a single install now so between now and the end of the month if you buy Office 2008 Home versions you get 3 installs AND a free upgrade to Office 2011.

Not a bad deal..


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> One note - the Home version is a single install now so between now and the end of the month if you buy Office 2008 Home versions you get 3 installs AND a free upgrade to Office 2011.
> 
> Not a bad deal..


Bought the Home version of 2011, loaded it and realized that Home version doesn't have Outlook - dope! My bad for not reading. I never used Entourage as I didn't it like it much and it's weird issues with iPhone syncing that I encountered but I wanted to try it nonetheless. 

Any case, I agree with most here, it's waaay snappier. Love that it resembles the Windows version with a Mac-centric feel. I love Pages but I can't stand Numbers. Excel is finally not annoying on a Mac :clap:

Don't use MS Messenger anymore but I noticed it now offers video calling on the Mac version.


----------

